# TT Roadster Head Rest Height



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Spotted on someones signature picture recently that they have their head rests right down on their TT roadster.

Is that possible??

According to the manual you cant but I would love to prove it wrong if I can.

Pete


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Pete it can be done i can't remember the way i adjusted mine but i have in past someone will be along soon with an description of what to do.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

you can adjust them, I saw something about it somewhere but can't remember where - was it Wak's site? not sure. As far as I remember you take off the plastic bit and inside is a clip that holds them at a set level that can be removed. I'll see if i can find where i read about it as it had full instructions on how to do it but as far as i remember that's the jist. I was thinking of doing it but haven't got round to it. Just don't flip you car or if you do remember to duck! :lol:


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

here we go

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =headrests

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/lowerttheadrests.htm

let me know how easy it is


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HRD TT said:


> you can adjust them, I saw something about it somewhere but can't remember where - was it Wak's site? not sure. As far as I remember you take off the plastic bit and inside is a clip that holds them at a set level that can be removed. I'll see if i can find where i read about it as it had full instructions on how to do it but as far as i remember that's the jist. I was thinking of doing it but haven't got round to it. Just don't flip you car or if you do remember to duck! :lol:


I think the large metal hoops, and the screen surround will provide adequate rollover protection. Slightly more, at any rate, than a couple of pieces of stuffed leather...


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

jampott said:


> I think the large metal hoops, and the screen surround will provide adequate rollover protection. Slightly more, at any rate, than a couple of pieces of stuffed leather...


thats where you wrong mate, if you got the cloth seats, they treated with teflon, hitting the road surface will have no effect, the teflon will make its a smooth frictionless impact and thus no problem, i got a formalee that explains it somewhere here!!! :roll:

niko


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

just follow waks infor,easy did mine as soon as i got the car,a lot better as they were far too high


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, all,

Surely you guys are putting yourselves at risk by lowering your headrests?

They are meant to protect you against whiplash injuries in an accident, thus protecting your neck. They will also tilt forward. 
The manual says the top of the headrest should be at least level with the eyes, and preferably the top of your head.
What price your safety! Remember, you might be a safe driver but everyone elso on the roads should be considered as not.

rogerman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As I've posted before on another thread...... Perceived aesthetics or your safety - which do you find most important :?

Having been involved in a crash where I know my head hit the headrest - I would hate to think what would have happened if they hadn't been at the right height. Low head rest = serious risk of whiplash or worse......a broken neck  :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Low head rest = serious risk of whiplash or worse......a broken neck  :?


Pah! What does that matter if your necks warm and you're looking good. :wink:

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Low head rest = serious risk of whiplash or worse......a broken neck  :?
> ...


For correct crash protection the top of the head rest should be at the same height as the top of your ears 
That is were mine is at the lowest setting with the clips removed


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Let's have a think about this for a second.

The Roadster headrests are either designed to be adjustable OR THEY AREN'T. Sounds quite simple really.

By not documenting the "feature", and by effectively making it difficult to do, it appears Audi have practically "fixed" the height of the headrests. By definition, this means they are "fixed" from the factory at a height which will probably be "wrong" for the majority of people...

If they ARE supposed to be adjustable, then people can safely adjust them down (if they are shortarses) to get them to the right height for them. Nothing to do with aesthetics.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Let's have a think about this for a second.
> 
> The Roadster headrests are either designed to be adjustable OR THEY AREN'T. Sounds quite simple really.
> 
> ...


I can see your point about it being wrong not to be able to adjust them to the right height, but I (maybe wrongly) read the OP's post as he would like them right down for looks alone. Maybe he is a short-arse and I've got it all wrong :wink: :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Let's have a think about this for a second.
> ...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As far as I know - which isn't a lot :wink: the roadster headrests are 'fixed' but the CoupÃ© has adjustable. You can lower the 'fixed' versions if you so wish by unclipping the circlip and pushing the headrest down. As I've now got CoupÃ© front seats in mine, I can fully adjust the headrests just by sliding them up or down as I see fit.

Regarding the height of these, although I'm a shade under 6 foot I tend to sit low in the seat and my head is therefore lower than the standard roadster headrest set-up so I have mine set to the lowest point which as it happens, is the correct height for me to avoid whiplash.

The standard roadster set-up is not, as some people think, automatically the correct height for all people - just some. If they are too high for you then lower them to suit.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> As far as I know - which isn't a lot :wink: the roadster headrests are 'fixed' but the CoupÃ© has adjustable. You can lower the 'fixed' versions if you so wish by unclipping the circlip and pushing the headrest down. As I've now got CoupÃ© front seats in mine, I can fully adjust the headrests just by sliding them up or down as I see fit.
> 
> Regarding the height of these, although I'm a shade under 6 foot I tend to sit low in the seat and my head is therefore lower than the standard roadster headrest set-up so I have mine set to the lowest point which as it happens, is the correct height for me to avoid whiplash.
> 
> ...


Graham,

That's my thoughts too...


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

I quite like them high, it covers the rear view to my BALD spot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mattyp (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm 6'6", and they dont quite reach the top of my head!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank you to everybody for your help!!

Cant beleive how easy it was, only took 2 seconds.

Am gutted that I've been driving around with the headrests up for the last 2 years.

On a safety note, im a smidge over 6 foot tall and when the headrests are right down the top of them are just above the top of my ear which I think is ok and safe.

Will post a picture tomorrow if I get time.

Thanks again!!!


----------

